# Marketplace permissions



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome to AT! Please see attached 









Attention Classifieds new requirements!!


Due to the ever increasing persistence of scammers perpetrating our classifieds sections and trying to cheat hard working archers out of their money, we are now restricting the classifieds a little more. You will now not be able to access the classifieds forums at all until you have a minimum of...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Please read the requirements. 2 weeks membership and 20 posts although don’t make pointless posts or admins will delete


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

rockinmkr.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.

Don't use this thread to buy and sell, as it will be deleted.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## GameOver1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Welcome from GA


----------



## The_Supporter (Sep 27, 2020)

Welcome from CA


----------



## HoytHunter236 (6 mo ago)

rockinmkr said:


> Hello Im new.
> 
> How do i get permission to list a biw for sale?
> 
> Thanks in advance for help.


Welcome to AT, work on your 20 post then you can post in the classified section!


----------



## Bsmom (4 mo ago)

Thanks for the information. New to Archery and ArcheryTalk.


----------



## tbriggs04 (4 mo ago)

Welcome and good luck with the site. I'm new to Archery Talk and would just like to be able to purchase some items.


----------



## Harthunter (Mar 21, 2020)

Welcome ! From Pa


----------



## redleg1103 (Nov 1, 2014)

Welcome from KS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Globemaster (8 mo ago)

Welcome to AT from TExas


----------



## topdog77c1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Tim Roberts said:


> rockinmkr.
> 
> You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.
> 
> Don't use this thread to buy and sell, as it will be deleted.


So why are my posts going down each time I post? I definitely have more than what is showing. Lot of folks in the same boat asking the same question. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Globemaster (8 mo ago)

My guess is that mods are deleting them. Can’t say for sure.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

topdog77c1 said:


> So why are my posts going down each time I post? I definitely have more than what is showing. Lot of folks in the same boat asking the same question.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send a message to VS-admin and get them to have a look into it.


----------



## Trimix (Jun 23, 2021)

Hello


----------



## vortac (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello


----------

